# Redweeks owners merged into DAE. How to get my account number?



## abdibile (Nov 16, 2010)

I have been a user of Redweeks exchange company and was notified that my Redweeks deposits would be exchanged into DAE deposits on November 15th.

My Redweeks account shows that I received two DAE deposits.

How do I get my new DAE account number / login info to use these two deposits?

Thanks!


----------



## Ask DAE (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello and thank you for your inquiry!

Yes - you now have credits with DAE. You can access the inventory for exchange as you have done in the past via www.redweek.com in the exchange section - or you can access via daelive.com. You will receive your DAE account information very soon via email. 

You can always give us a call here at 866-905-8596 and any of our helpful exchange counselors will be ready to help! 

Welcome to the DAE family of members!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 15, 2010)

<<DELETED>>

I was able to call DAE and learned their web hosting server was down this morning.

Thank you Daniel!


----------



## Ask DAE (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello! 

Just give us a call at 800-468-1799 and let us know what your existing member record is and we will pull them together. We tried to make sure we didn't create any duplicate accounts, but we may have missed a few. 

Fermin


----------

